
Keep your job and travel the world as a digital nomad - Gordilitchko
http://www.nesiato.com/
======
drooed
Just a crying shame that almost every company I've worked for, has the archaic
notion that you have to have your derriere firmly installed in their office
chairs. Any other arrangement appears to imply sub-par output.

------
Budkwi
Interesting concept! Thanks

------
Amrick
Seems promising

------
StratupBonn
thanks for sharing

